# Waste, Mistakes and Mess Ups



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

As you can see from my other posts, I'm new. I bought a bunch of close out stuff to practice on, and I've been making a lot of mistakes., thread breaks, float back errors, forgetting to switch from caps to flats and having upside down designs, bad design work, hooping errors, registration issues etc ...

I don't expect to be a pro overnight, but I'm wondering if this is typical. I tried to make my friend 1 single hat, and I wasted 7 in the process. 

Is this normal for a beginner and just part of the investment of learning?

-S


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you receive any training when you purchased your machine?

The training was a big help for me because I had zero experience when I started out. I have to say after a couple of days with one on one training, I found it relatively smooth when starting. But I couldn't imagine what it would have been like without that.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Your post brings back memories( some not so good). When i first started, some 15yrs ago, I got very little training, just the basics on how to run the machine and load a design. I had (best i can remember) 4 or 5 of the lawn and leaf trash bags full of ( OPPS and some other not so nice words) mistakes. Caps are esp tough somtimes. My advice is to keep pluggin at it ask a lot of ???? and dont loose hope.


----------



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

Prop Super, thanks. I'm working on my very first garbage bag as we speak.

I did get training, 2 of digitizing, 1 of the machine. So enough to be dangerous, but my no means an expert.

I'll keep plugging.

-S


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Ah, the memories of being new to embroidery. Can't tell you how many large bags of mistakes I had the first year I had my machine. It will get better. Save your boo-boos to practice on.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> Ah, the memories of being new to embroidery. Can't tell you how many large bags of mistakes I had the first year I had my machine. It will get better. Save your boo-boos to practice on.


 This is one instance you do not say "Ah, for the good ole days" lol


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you have a lot of mistakes on tee shirts, remember that they make great bedding at your local animal shelter. The dogs and cats don't care about your screw up. They just want something soft to sleep on.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah the memories and frustration. We had them. The need for training in embroidery machinery is paramount. We started with a single head, added 2 more, then a new 4 head. Even by the arrival 4 head, we looked foward to the factory training us. Without the training, we would probably have used the machines for target practicw. Even freebie videos on you tube can be of assistance. If you can afforf it, get a factory tech for a day to look over your machine and teach you. We did that with our lone swf, which we bought used.
good luck and perservere!


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Try watching videos on Youtube, I had no idea what I was doing when I started and learned alot about hooping, threads stabliers and more, just keep watching and studing what they do, try new things and see what happens


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Also call the company that trained you and ask to go back again. Sometimes it's better to have another class since you've been trying and will now understand a little more. 

We received a quick course, let our machine sit for a month until the next course and went back. They told us in the first class we could come back again and again if we need to. The 2nd time it was a longer class, two days I think. 

Even if you have to pay, it would cost less then all those blank mistakes.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a tip - sew things out on stabilizer before you commit them to real garments. I use 3.1 oz cutaway to test my designs before I put a good hat or shirt "at risk." 

For caps, I take a piece of the stabilizer that I normally use for caps, I spray adhesive a strip of 3.1 oz cutaway to it, then I hoop it on the cap frame as if it were a cap. (Also, my machine will sew cap designs out on a flat frame, so I can test that way too).

For designs that will go on dark garments, I use black stabilizer.

Stabilizer doesn't sew exactly like fabric, but it is a good way to get the most, if not all, of the kinks out before you start sewing on the expensive stuff.

Good luck and keep plugging,

-Riph
Lookout Mountain Logowear


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with Riph. I was taught to never to embroider on a product until I first test it on a sample fabric. That one step has many times saved me from ending up with wasted product.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There are two types of embroiderers. One who does a test sew-out and one who wishes they had done a test sew-out.


----------



## waddles28 (Nov 11, 2010)

I started with a home embroidery machine just as a hobby and I did alot of reading on the internet. I have joined many forums and groups with lots of good advice.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> There are two types of embroiderers. One who does a test sew-out and one who wishes they had done a test sew-out.


I totaly agree with that!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> There are two types of embroiderers. One who does a test sew-out and one who wishes they had done a test sew-out.


Love that Jane! So true!


----------

